# Christine McVie



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Stevie: 



















Lindsie: 




Fleetwood Mac:


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I see that your a Big Fleetwood Mac fan, like me.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Yea Trena. Very much so!!

I liked them in the 60's with Peter Green. I liked Bob Welch in the early 70's. When Lindsey and Stevie joined them,.......it's was magic. But, Christine McVie (Christine Perfect) has such a beautiful voice that still excites me to this day! The "Penguin" and "Mystery to Me" albums are the best IMO.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

My Hubby and I had lots of Fleetwood Mac on the stereo when we first started dating, and still play it from time to time (if the darn radio wouldn't over play them so much)....
Our "memory song" was Tusk, which you seldom hear on the radio any more.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Jan

I really like this particular 'Tusk' version.


----------

